# Port St. Joe for Thanksgiving



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Heading to Port St. Joe for our Thanksgiving fishing trip. Would love to hear some speck and red reports from the Marina basin and the ICW in that area.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Have fun guys!!! I have not been that way in awhile. We use to have a guide on the old forum from over there that would post reports.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

i thought i heard something about red tide there , should be gone soon. You might check


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Redtide is not a concern. It left the area on the first cold wind out of the North, same as here. 

Fish, Fish, Fish? What kind, how many and where are they?


----------

